# "augen-drilling"



## norwegian_sun (2. Februar 2013)

hab das ganze von Fa. Gerlinger mal nachgebastelt...schaut selber mal....hab einfach knete genommen, das ganze mit "gohstlack" angepinselt und son 3-d klebeauge rangemacht.....

bin auf eure ideen/reaktionen gespannt;+;+;+


...gruß mirko#h#h#h


----------



## norwegian_sun (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: "augen-drilling"*

PS: bin für verbesserungs-vorschläge offen.....also kritik is gerne als diskussionsthema willkommen..#h...


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: "augen-drilling"*

an der bildschärfe solltest du noch arbeiten


----------



## norwegian_sun (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: "augen-drilling"*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> an der bildschärfe solltest du noch arbeiten



gerne....leider is mein chef eine getz-gräte....bei 850€ im monat is dummerweise nur ne bilg-cam drin..#c#c#c#c#c...sorry..#t

**Als petrus die gehälter in meiner firma sah, drehte er sich um, weinte bitterlich und ist kopfschüttelnd davongelaufen.......**


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: "augen-drilling"*

Meine ex hat zwecks angeln immer gemault...hab sie gegen eine katze getauscht..........nur *eine* katze....lass dich nächstes mal nicht
wieder so übers ohr hauen:q


----------



## norwegian_sun (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: "augen-drilling"*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> Meine ex hat zwecks angeln immer gemault...hab sie gegen eine katze getauscht..........nur *eine* katze....lass dich nächstes mal nicht
> wieder so übers ohr hauen:q



son tierchen is treu, im gegensatz zu diversen dingern der menschlichen rasse..:m......von daher is ne katze die bessere wahl, die freut sich, wenn ich ein bisschen fisch mitbringe.....:q:q:q:q


wollt aber eigentlich mal eure meinung wegen der "augen-drillinge" hören....net zweck meiner bekloppten ex...


----------



## west1 (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: "augen-drilling"*



DerOderfischer schrieb:


> bin auf eure ideen/reaktionen gespannt;+;+;+



Sehen gut aus! #6

Muss mal gucken ob ich noch so zwei Komponenten Knete habe, dann mach ich mir auch mal ein paar.


----------



## norwegian_sun (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: "augen-drilling"*



west1 schrieb:


> Sehen gut aus! #6
> 
> Muss mal gucken ob ich noch so zwei Komponenten Knete habe, dann mach ich mir auch mal ein paar.



brauchste kein 2K material.....meins is aus ostzeiten, nennt sich jetz  aber"FIMO"...drumkneten un im backofen härten#h, anpinseln und ein auge draufkleben.....


----------



## STORM_2012 (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: "augen-drilling"*

Sehen gut aus aber wofür soll das auge gut sein |kopfkrat


----------



## Franky D (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: "augen-drilling"*

sehen geil aus besser fast wie das original da das auge ein schärferen oder detalierteren eindruck macht


----------



## norwegian_sun (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: "augen-drilling"*

danke erstmal fürs lob:k, hab das ganze im gerlinger katalog gesehenund hatte auch schon welche, leider sin die originale teuer und extrem rostanfällig|uhoh:..besonders in norwegen, das auge is ein 3-D fischauge von behr (bei bleigussformen.de ne ganze karte für 1,10€)#6......wasses bringt is die frage, wird sich im mai bei ausgiebigen tests im gelobten land zeigen...:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## west1 (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: "augen-drilling"*



DerOderfischer schrieb:


> brauchste kein 2K material.....meins is aus ostzeiten, nennt sich jetz  aber"FIMO"...drumkneten un im backofen härten#h, anpinseln und ein auge draufkleben.....



Hab aber kein Fimo sondern nur 2K Reparatur Knetmasse die in 5 Min. pickelhart ist. :m


----------



## Sensitivfischer (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: "augen-drilling"*

Gefällt mir!
Dazu fällt mir ein, dass ich noch so Klebe- Wackelaugen im Keller habe, bei denen die Pupille in der Mitte beweglich ist, solche Dinger hier:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/WACKELAUGEN-...9164?pt=Bastelmaterialien&hash=item35aad4f2ac

Sicherlich nicht fangmindernd, dass diese Augen Geräusche machen und durch die eingeschlossene Luft dem Drilling einen Miniauftrieb verpassen, der das Hakengewicht zum Teil aufheben sollte.
Als Knete hätte ich vermutlich 2K- Epoxyreparaturknete genommen, damit ich den Krempel nicht in den Ofen schieben muss, zumal sie sich besser lackieren lässt als die Fimo- Knete, die ja schon ab Hersteller, nach Wunsch eingefärbt ist. Die Fimoknete nehme ich lieber in versch. Neonfarben, um daraus Kugeln und Körper für meine Spinner zu machen. Dabei mische ich auch Farben, um Streifen oder Marmoreffekt zu erzielen.
Beim Spinnerkörperbau benutze ich als Unterbau Kupferspiralen, die ich aus starren Elektrokabellitzen um meinen VA- Draht wickele, dann per Lötkolben mit Lötzinn auffülle und zum Schluß meinen Fimo drumrum knete.

So wie du sie gemacht hast, geht's auf jeden Fall auch und sieht ohne Frag auch klasse aus.#6


----------



## norwegian_sun (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: "augen-drilling"*



west1 schrieb:


> Hab aber kein Fimo sondern nur 2K Reparatur Knetmasse die in 5 Min. pickelhart ist. :m



denk mal sollte auch gehen, sofen du schnell genug kentest:q:q:q......eieruhr stellen auf 4:50..sonst wirds in den fingern hart.....#6....is eigentlich egal, hauptsache nen "pupsel" wo de das auge drankleben kannst:q

gruß mirko|wavey:


----------



## west1 (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: "augen-drilling"*

Es geht, hab gerade zwei gemacht, übrig war von der Mischung nichts und an den Fingern klebt auch nix.


----------



## thanatos (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: "augen-drilling"*



STORM_2012 schrieb:


> Sehen gut aus aber wofür soll das auge gut sein |kopfkrat


 
na vieleicht sollen sie den Fischen zuzwinkern ,ham die 
   Mädchens früher auch gemacht (als ich noch jung war)
   wenn sie ....und manchmal hat´s sogar geklappt.
   gab ja noch kein face book und so weiter  #d
aber jut aussehen tun se schon #6


----------



## norwegian_sun (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: "augen-drilling"*



west1 schrieb:


> Es geht, hab gerade zwei gemacht, übrig war von der Mischung nichts und an den Fingern klebt auch nix.



machste mal biite ein foto???


----------



## norwegian_sun (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: "augen-drilling"*

@ sensitivfischer,

das mit den wackelaugen wär auch ne idee..#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## west1 (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: "augen-drilling"*

So mal auf die schnelle, Farbe und Augen fehlen halt noch...


----------



## norwegian_sun (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: "augen-drilling"*



west1 schrieb:


> So mal auf die schnelle, Farbe und Augen fehlen halt noch...




#6#6#6..meine rohlinge sehen auch nich anders aus....mach mal ein bild von den fertigen !eye-hok's"

hoffe nur, daß der spass was bringt, werd das ganze im mai im gelobten land zusammen mit diversen anderen "leuchtködern" testen,..und wenn nicht fängig, wars ein schöner bastel-winter...


----------



## Bobster (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: "augen-drilling"*

Bei uns ist so etwas verboten !

Es ist verboten:
chemisch präparierte Köder sowie sonstige Köder, die die Reinhaltungder Trinkwassertalsperre beeinträchtigen können, zu verwenden :q

..aber macht Ihr mal...viel Spaß #h


----------



## west1 (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: "augen-drilling"*



DerOderfischer schrieb:


> mach mal ein bild von den fertigen !eye-hok's"
> ...



Mal sehen vielleicht komme ich morgen ne weile in den Keller, ansonsten halt später...


----------



## Sensitivfischer (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: "augen-drilling"*



Bobster schrieb:


> Bei uns ist so etwas verboten !
> 
> Es ist verboten:
> chemisch präparierte Köder sowie sonstige Köder, die die Reinhaltungder Trinkwassertalsperre beeinträchtigen können, zu verwenden :q
> ...



Das heißt, dass Gummifischen auch flach fällt??!|kopfkrat
Müsste zumindest.#c


----------



## west1 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: "augen-drilling"*

Komme gerade vom Keller.

http://img266.*ih.us/img266/9181/augendrillinge.jpg

Nein die Augen sind nicht trübe, das trübe ist Glitter.


----------



## norwegian_sun (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: "augen-drilling"*

#g#g#g....sehen super aus

Gruß Mirko#h


----------



## west1 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: "augen-drilling"*

Danke!#g

Und verbaut sind sie auch schon.

http://img201.*ih.us/img201/5963/spinnermitaugendrilling.jpg


----------



## donak (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: "augen-drilling"*

Sehen auf jeden Fall genial aus. Ob das "Auge" Einfluss auf's Beissverhalten würde mich echt interessieren.


----------



## west1 (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: "augen-drilling"*



donak schrieb:


> Ob das "Auge" Einfluss auf's Beissverhalten würde mich echt interessieren.



Mich auch, wird nach der Schonzeit jedenfalls mal ausgiebig getestet.


----------



## FakeFish (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: "augen-drilling"*

Ich glaube schon, dass es ( manchmal ) etwas bringt.
Manchmal kann es der "Schlüsselreitz " sein.

P.S. Gefallen mir übrigens besser als die von Dreamtackle.#6

Gruß,Branko


----------



## norwegian_sun (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: "augen-drilling"*



west1 schrieb:


> Mich auch, wird nach der Schonzeit jedenfalls mal ausgiebig getestet.



Fa gerlinger verkauft die teile seit jahren, also muß was dran sein:vik:....allerdings sin die originalen halt net für norwegen geeignet (zumindest meine modelle von anno 2006), wiederhaken waren einfach zu mickrig...ausserdem konnte man beim rosten zusehen|bigeyes.....ich mach meine jetz aus den vmc 9650 drillingen, muß aber noch bis mai warten, um die zu testen|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:...setz dieses jahr komplett auf fluoesenz-köder, hatte damit (knicklicht im gummimak) bisher die besten erfahrungen....

gruß mirko#h


----------



## angler1996 (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: "augen-drilling"*

macht mal noch paar Wimpern ran mit nem Kajalstrich:k|supergri
schön gebaut!
Gruß A.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: "augen-drilling"*



donak schrieb:


> Sehen auf jeden Fall genial aus. Ob das "Auge" Einfluss auf's Beissverhalten würde mich echt interessieren.



Ja hat es!
Im typischen Fall von "Nachläufern", konnte ich bei Barsch und Hecht beobachten, dass es offenbar den Unterschied ausmacht.
Den gleichen Spinner, einmal mit normalem Drilling und einmal mit Augendrilling durchgezogen; in erstem Fall "Nachläufer" aber keine Attacke, im zweiten Fall schon beim 2. Versuch BISS.
Davon ab habe ich festgestellt, dass die erfolgreichste Drillingsfarbe, gold zu sein scheint. Blöderweise gibt es so gut wie keine goldfarbenen Drillinge am Markt.
Ein begrenztes Angebot von goldfarbenen Qualitätsdrillingen kenne ich bloß von Mustad.#c


----------



## wertfreund (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: "augen-drilling"*

Baue seit etwa 2005 meine Augendrillinge selbst.

Besser funtkioniert Heißkleber. Weil schneller und besser dosierbar und transparent/farbig je nach Heißklebemasse:
(geht notfalls sogar am See)

 Drilling mit Öhr in Tupferklemme oder Spitzzange in die
 "Nicht-Schreib-Hand".  
Eiinen guten Tropfen auf den umgedrehten Drilling (Spitzen zeigen zum Boden) auf die 
Hakenschenkel-Zusammenführung(-Kreuz). 
Stossweise unter Drehen und Schwenken mit Gas-Sturmfeuerzeug die gebündelten Hakenschenkel erhitzen bis der Tropfen das Hakenbogen-Kreuz und die Zusammenführung komplett kugelartig umschließt.

Drilling kurz umdrehen und warten bis sich ein leichter Tropfenbauch an der Zusammenführung bildet jetzt das breit liegende 3d-Auge aufsetzen ausrichten und den Haken kurz in ein Glas kaltes Wasser tauchen. Fertig. (10-15Stück in 20min)

Nach belieben mit (Glitter-)Nagellack oder Ghostlack lakieren

So lange es nicht auf Zander oder nachts an die Ostsee geht kann ich keinen "Fängigkeits-Biss-Vorteil" von Leuchtfarbe erkennen. Wohl aber in der Farbe der Klebemasse ->gelb chatreuse/grün,  rot

Clever ist diese Leuchtfabe allerdings wenn man mit Ihr das "Augenweis" aufmalt und die "Pupille" mit einem schwarzen Lackstift mit "F" Feinspitze nach antrocknen aufpunktet.
Klarlack zur besseren Fixierung nicht vergessen 

Ich fertige meine Drillinge Gr8-10 für alle Formen von Forellen auch MeFo´s mit roten und klaren 3DAugen 4mm .
Erstaunlich "fängig" in Verbindung mit Naturködern wie kleinen Fischfetzen oder einzelnen (Bienen-) Maden.#6

Dickes Petri allen Nachbastlern!

TIP: Alle roten Angelhaken sind unter dem roten Lack goldfarben kurz in warmen Nagellackenferner tauchen und schwenken mit Abschmminkpad der Frau abwischen - bitteschön Golddrilling!:m


----------



## Sensitivfischer (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: "augen-drilling"*



wertfreund schrieb:


> ...
> TIP: Alle roten Angelhaken sind unter dem roten Lack goldfarben kurz in warmen Nagellackenferner tauchen und schwenken mit Abschmminkpad der Frau abwischen - bitteschön Golddrilling!:m



Den Tipp finde ich richtig klasse!
Dass die roten Drillinge drunter gold sind, fiel mir auch schon auf, wenn sie nach häufigem Gebrauch, beschädigt waren.|kopfkrat
Bloß, wie man die rote Beschichtung wohl flächendeckend herunter bekommt, das ist mir bislang nicht eingefallen.|rotwerden
Das werde ich auf jeden Fall versuchen!


----------



## norwegian_sun (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: "augen-drilling"*

die rote farbe sollte sich relativ einfach entfernen lassen, "Aceton" löst eigentlich alles an farbe auf, wenn du kein reines aceton bekommst, teste mal nagellack-entferner....is ein hoher anteil aceton drin, aber vorsicht bei kunststoffsachen.....löst auch plaste an (handys#q#q#q#q)......erfahrungswerte...war mal in einer lackfabrik tätig und hab mit acetonfinger aufs handy gegriffen.....das gehäuse (displayscheibe) war im.A...Pieeeep#q#q#q

gruß mrko#h

mist, hat der kollege vorher schon geschrieben....aber doppel hält besser....


----------

